# Blue/Black Berry Mead



## skiboarder72 (May 31, 2010)

Started my first batch of mead tonight! Did a one gallon batch with:

1lb blackberries
1lb blueberries
2lbs clover honey (1.08ish SG)

Waiting for the pectin to work on them berries overnight, I'll pitch the yeast tomorrow!


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2010)

That sounds like a nice Black & Blue Melomel!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jun 1, 2010)

Pitched some EC-1118 tonight, hopefully we will get a little Co2 in the morn!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2010)

This thread is worthless without pics!


----------



## MonB4V (Jul 4, 2010)

This sounds really good how is it coming?


----------



## fatbloke (Jul 4, 2010)

just had a quick read, and with only 2lb of honey and using EC-1118 for the yeast, damn that's gonna be as dry as a buzzards arse......

my preferences are that if you use a dark coloured berry in a melomel, then I always go for the medium to sweet side.

does sound like a good mix though - I'd have used a different yeast (EC-1118 seems to blow too much of the more delicate flavour/aroma straight out the airlock) and more honey....

regards

fatbloke


----------



## Takeadoe (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm about to embark on my first blackberry melomel, if I can find a recipe that I can understand. What type of yeast would you recommend? I didn't realize that yeast was that critical. I suppose I should spend more time reading!

Mike


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 11, 2011)

i agree, this sounds like it'll be a good one!


----------

